# Saddle pad recommendation for small Abetta?



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello all - I'm not an endurance rider but I am searching for a saddle pad to fit a small Abetta trail saddle... and the light weight and streamlined endurance tack appeals to me (seems practical).

I just posted a question here on the Tack forum 

But would you endurance riders possibly have any suggestions for a pad that would work with a 14" Abetta with a short (22") round skirt? I'm having a very hard time finding anything that works and am tired of ordering pads that don't work... gets expensive! Even Barrel pads are at least 28". I think I need something 24" to 26" max... ?

Many thanks


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow tiny saddle. Honestly I don't think I've ever come across any endurance pads that are smaller then 28" down the spine. Wonder if you could get a felt pad and cut it down yourself some? Or try finding kids tack and see if you can find a kids barrel pad or something?


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for the reply - I've looked at kids tack and haven't found anything! I wonder what youth barrel racers use... Yes, I'm 'petite' lol - 5' tall and small build.

Anyway, I found this one and it's 26" on Ebay, made in USA "Rider's Choice"... I think I'll try it for now, but if there are any other options I'd like to know.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Go to horsehealthusa.com and order that black mesh 3M type saddle pad, and trim it down to size, then cover it with a pretty Navajo blanket. You can get the Navajo blanket hemmed to the round shape at an upholstery shop.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Greentree, could you provide a link to the 3M type saddle pad? Not having any luck finding it...


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

What about a pony pad?


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

DanisMom said:


> What about a pony pad?


Tried that - it was perfect front to back, but awkward on the sides (didn't come down far enough). Also, have never seen a pony 'round pad' only square... but I'm here to learn! Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What about this? its 24 x 24

Dr. J® Contoured Pony Saddle Pad | Jeffers Pet


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> What about this? its 24 x 24
> 
> Dr. J® Contoured Pony Saddle Pad | Jeffers Pet


Thanks for looking for me! I had one at 24x24.... cutest wool pony pad... but it just wasn't long enough on the sides. The rigging didn't really land on it, and I was afraid it would chafe the horse. I really need something 25 or 26 on the spine and 30 wide. Odd dimensions, I know.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

The one you'll meet most often in endurance: Toklat. They have every shape and every size you can hope for. Woolback (wool) or Coolback (synthetic)
Toklat Woolback Standard Saddle Pads
The endurance short back might work for you:
Toklat WoolBack Short Endurance Saddle Pad Contoured
Might look expensive, but it lasts forever and easy to keep clean. Coolback is cheaper and comes in many colors.

HAF endurance pads are short in length. (58cm=23")
I have one and it's holding well.
Haf Equitation: saddle pads and accessories for equestrian sports


----------

